# Overnighter @ SPUR 7/7/12



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Headed out of OB around 6:00pm straight to the spur. 8:30pm put the drift sock out and set out the sword baits......waited and waited. Not a single bite ALL night. 5:00am headed south for the rip we saw on hiltons. It was there. Put the spread out, turned on Zepplin, cracked my first beer and trolled this line for 7 hours straight. Right off the bat, dolphin everywhere!! Boated about 5 nice cows in the 5-10lb range. About 2 hours in, the bite went on fire and we boated 3 nice wahoo. Nothing too big, but solid fish. then the shotgun black bart starts screaming and we have a 50lbs dolphin hooked up. Lots on grass gets on the line which leads up to loosing the fish boatside...Heartbreaking. Through out the day we had a couple whites in the spread but nothing hooked up. Really cool to watch tho. Started to slow up around noon and we started to head to the elbow to do some deep dropping. Fished for about an hour and boated 8 nice tile fish. YUMMY!! Limit of snapper and we were back in the pass around 6pm. No swords, put some really nice fish to put on the grill!! :thumbup:Ready to get back out there.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sounds like a good trip. Hopefully we will have that kind of luck tomorrow


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Fish


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Thats a nice mess of fish.


----------



## DestinLA (Apr 29, 2011)

good job guys!


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Good job Ben, glad to see someone is able to get offshore this year!


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great trip, thanks for sharing.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice trip, great post & pics!!!


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Big bill, sounds like a great trip. I am glad I got you started in fishing but you have a bit more mojo then me now. I'll be back in Pensacola Oct 1st for good. I don't think the fish are ready


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on some good fish, sounds like you guys had a blast...


----------



## Wilco (Jul 18, 2012)

Way to catchem' Billy, Ben and Boys.


----------



## ironblazer383 (Jan 12, 2009)

Yea, we enjoyed our self, to bad no swords . Should have stayed at our first sword spot !!!!


----------

